# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Lichen planus

## Dekeu

Gaarne eventueel homeopathisch recept voor lichen planus bvd.

----------


## Flogiston

Een homeopathisch recept is altijd afgestemd op de persoon. Elk algemeen recept kan dus nooit homeopathisch zijn.

----------

